# STEAMTOWN 2019! Great tour & YouTubers



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

DJ, The only sad part is seeing the 4014 needing some serious painting. Visited last year, and much hasn’t changed since. Great place to check out, if you have the opportunity.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good video DJ. :thumbsup:
I live 20 minutes away and have been there several times, and now I want to go back again.

While you were in did you get a chance to go see the Tunkhannock and Starraccu Viaducts?


If not, Google, some interesting reading.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I want to go see it, but it will have to be when I go to York. The problem is it's a 147 miles from York. That would be a looonngg day.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree with Teledoc, but it's the 4012 that's on display there, and yes, it is sad to see it in such deteriorated condition, especially after seeing what UP did with 4014.

One thought that crossed my mind while watching the video...I'd bet that literally all of those locos and the maintenance machines were built with American steel and iron. I wonder if that could be said of today's locos and other machinery?


----------

